# Rehoming Charity



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Who rehomes guinea pigs? Is there a charity that does this?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Who rehomes guinea pigs? Is there a charity that does this?


what area for Claire? are you looking to rehome yours? or adopt some more.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Guinea Pig Rehome - Adopt a unwanted Guineapig (cavy) from a rescue centre


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> what area for Claire? are you looking to rehome yours? or adopt some more.


Just interested DK  I generally support a charity related to each pet I own. I am a member of a parrot charity and an Akita charity. Thought I may add a piggie charity to the list. 
Its just hard to ensure its a reputable one, that why I ask around.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Just interested DK  I generally support a charity related to each pet I own. I am a member of a parrot charity and an Akita charity. Thought I may add a piggie charity to the list.
> Its just hard to ensure its a reputable one, that why I ask around.


that is lovely.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> that is lovely.


Im not saying I do masses but I do a little bit for each. I have took cassie to fund raising days for the akitas and have safe housed parrots(2) till they have long term homes to go to.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Im not saying I do masses but I do a little bit for each. I have took cassie to fund raising days for the akitas and have safe housed parrots(2) till they have long term homes to go to.


they say every little helps, its better then doing nothing, I bet its hard to let the parrots go.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> they say every little helps, its better then doing nothing, I bet its hard to let the parrots go.


I had them 6 months so it was. But I have not got time to keep them forever and give them the time they need. I would love to keep them if I had the time


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> I had them 6 months so it was. But I have not got time to keep them forever and give them the time they need. I would love to keep them if I had the time


what kinds where they?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> what kinds where they?


Maxims
IMAG0126 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I enjoyed having them,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Maxims
> IMAG0126 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> I enjoyed having them,


lovely little birds those, who do you do it for, Birdline?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> lovely little birds those, who do you do it for, Birdline?


Yeah Birdline, you wouldnt believe how many they have on the websire needing homes. Its so sad
have a quick look

Birdline Parrot Rescue


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Yeah Birdline, you wouldnt believe how many they have on the websire needing homes. Its so sad
> have a quick look
> 
> Birdline Parrot Rescue


I know someone who helps them too, It is very upsetting isnt it. one day I may adopt one from them.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I know someone who helps them too, It is very upsetting isnt it. one day I may adopt one from them.


Its a huge commitment isnt it? They often have problems too such as plucking. Many of the can live 50+ years too,

I hope you can adopt one day


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Its a huge commitment isnt it? They often have problems too such as plucking. Many of the can live 50+ years too,
> 
> I hope you can adopt one day


yeah I have my 2 little Senegals still and thats enough for now they're 9 and 10 now.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> yeah I have my 2 little Senegals still and thats enough for now they're 9 and 10 now.


ah, I love Senegals. Then again I have never met a parrot I didnt like.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> ah, I love Senegals. Then again I have never met a parrot I didnt like.


ive always wanted a blue fronted amazon. one day.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> ive always wanted a blue fronted amazon. one day.


I would love a scarlet macaw :001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> I would love a scarlet macaw :001_wub:


bet they'll be noisey when they kick off haha


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> bet they'll be noisey when they kick off haha


Can you imagine. I know Oscar is loud but they would beat him hands down


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Can you imagine. I know Oscar is loud but they would beat him hands down


haha I think the cage cover would come out if they had a screaming fit lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> haha I think the cage cover would come out if they had a screaming fit lol


I dont have a cage gover anymore after oscar pulled it through the bars chewed it then shat all over it lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> I dont have a cage gover anymore after oscar pulled it through the bars chewed it then shat all over it lol


hahaha Sennies are quiet well CJ has the annoying habit of wolf whisteling alot haha


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> hahaha Sennies are quiet well CJ has the annoying habit of wolf whisteling alot haha


I dont cover mine up often to he honest. I only do if oscar is swearing to much to teach him no. He only says [email protected] but thats enough lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> U dont cover mine up often to he honest. I only do if oscar is swearing to much to teach him no. He only says [email protected] but thats enough lol


i never cover these up either hahaha bless him, I can see the need to with a bigger bird though if the screaming got too bad


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> i never cover these up either hahaha bless him, I can see the need to with a bigger bird though if the screaming got too bad


oh yeah,burst ear drums lol


----------

